# What whole vegetables do you smoke?



## pops6927

Have a few vegetarian friends that would like me to smoke some vegetables in the smokehouse for them; what do you recommend and any special prep to do, such as brining, pickling, etc.?   Preferably something I can hang with stockinette!


----------



## fire in the hole

I'll be watching this thread closely. I grill a few differnt veggies, but have not tried to smoke them......yet.


----------



## mballi3011

I also like to grill some of our vegis but I have never smoked any but I'm sure that they would be good to.


----------



## reloadmike78

:icon_idea:  I will be watching as well!


----------



## pops6927

I had suggested green peppers, any other peppers, onions peeled whole or half, potatoes.   Didn't know if anyone had done these or any others like carrots, leeks, turnips, parsnips, whole or half cabbage, whole or half red cabbage, yams, artichokes, beets, snap peas, etc., either hot smoked or cold smoked w/AMNPS, and which would be better to do?


----------



## solaryellow

I have smoked corn and tomatoes to use for salsa that turned out pretty well. I had used mesquite for wood.


----------



## rbranstner

I like smoking squash and asparagus. The asparagus I just wrap in a slice of bacon (You might want to leave that part out) and season them with salt and pepper or what ever you like and the squash I cut in half and remove the seeds and fill the cavity with butter and brown sugar.


----------



## SmokinAl

I know it wouldn't be YAWYE approved, but Ross's bacon wrapped asparagus sounds delicious!


----------



## fire in the hole

I have yet to figure out what "YAWYE"means, and I have grilled asparagus............but wrapped in bacon.......... sounds out of this world deeelishous. Mmmmmmm, bacon!!!!


----------



## ice daddy

I have smoked potato's before with great success.  Russett or sweet Potato work fine.  Usually washem,  pokem with a fork,  dip in veggie oil, wrap in foil, and smoke till they are soft when you grab one.  I have done fifty or so at a time on the left end of a Lang smoker and everyone went on an on about how good they were.  I don't know personally since they didn't leave me one.   lol


----------



## miamirick

mushroom caps are always a crowd pleaser   stuff em with whatever you like, cream cheese, crabmeat, jalapeno cheese ......


----------



## bud1955

How are they getting smoked when wrapped in foil?  I do not understand.


----------



## terry colwell

I have smoked Green peppers, Red and Yellow Peppers, Carrots, Asparagus, Zucc, Yellow Squash, Onions, Mushrooms,and Artichoke Hearts. We love smoked and grilled Veggies.


----------



## sprky

Interesting idea. I have only smoked peppers, onions, and taters. I have eaten smoked cabbage but the guy will not give up how to do it, when i tried to smoke some it wasn't pretty.


----------



## rbranstner

sprky said:


> Interesting idea. I have only smoked peppers, onions, and taters. I have eaten smoked cabbage but the guy will not give up how to do it, when i tried to smoke some it wasn't pretty.




Oh yea smoked cabbage is good to. I forgot about that.


----------



## becky3086

So how do you smoke cabbage?


----------



## pops6927

A little story behind "YAWYE" (pronounced "Yaw We", the "Y" is silent).  I am a multiple stroke survivor (4).  i have been in an Acquired Brain Injury class since last September, 8-3, M/F at HealthSouth Cityview, Fort Worth, recovering and re-learning skills or workarounds to many deficits that have left me disabled (including typing, I am now at 12 wpm, was 0 wpm).  We watched a movie in class from a rehabilitation speaker all about strokes (http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/113422/stroke-prevention) and I asked each class member what, in one sentence, it meant to them, and the consensus was, "You Are What You Eat" or, YAWYE.  And, to prevent strokes, that is essentially it in a nutshell.  So, I asked if I could start a thread on here helping others and myself to "...reach a healthier lifestyle One-Bite-At-A-Time".  It is not a radical section, it is not to be devoid of all risk factor consumption, but it is to point out a healthier lifestyle by reducing risk factors, how to better manage your health not only for you but also for your loved ones; they are the ones who face your consequences as well as you.  Inch by inch anything's a cinch, by the yard it's always hard.  I chose a lifestyle that performed the latter and I don't want anyone else to go through what I have had to go through and want only the best, longest and most trouble-free lives for all my friends here, including you and your families! Thank you so much for asking, and thank you so much for allowing me to explain!


fire in the hole said:


> I have yet to figure out what "YAWYE"means, and I have grilled asparagus............but wrapped in bacon.......... sounds out of this world deeelishous. Mmmmmmm, bacon!!!!


----------



## chef jimmyj

Ice Daddy said:


> I have smoked potato's before with great success.  Russett or sweet Potato work fine.  Usually washem,  pokem with a fork,  dip in veggie oil, wrap in foil, and smoke till they are soft when you grab one.  I have done fifty or so at a time on the left end of a Lang smoker and everyone went on an on about how good they were.  I don't know personally since they didn't leave me one.   lol


Wrapping in foil is the same as Steaming. It is an old restaurant trick for quicker cooking and easy handling, plus it looks pretty on the plate..You don't really benefit from the Smoke...

I have not messed around with smoking Veg but the smoked shaved Coconut as a substitute for Bacon on DDD looked pretty cool...I would imagine Peeled Eggplant would meet your need to bag and hang. Smoke until tender but not mushy, slice, Grill and serve with Tomato, Roasted Red Pepper, Fresh Mozzarella and Basil leaves...Drizzle with EVOO and Balsamic Vinegar...Serve as a Sandwich on Italian Bread or Shingle on a plate...I would imagine peeled Beets, simmered with some Red wine Vinegar and Pickling Spice for 5-10 minutes then rubbed with Black Pepper and Coriander then Smoked would give a kind of Pastrami flavored veggie sandwich, maybe sliced, seared and topped with Sauerkraut, melted Swiss Cheese and a schmear of 1000 Island on toasted or grilled Rye... Firm Tofu rubbed and Smoked with BBQ Sauce might be interesting. Add Coleslaw, Tomato and some of the Coconut Bacon...JJ


----------



## bud1955

Thanks Chef JimmyJ.  I thought that was it, but I wanted to know if I had not understood some things about smoking.  I always have to wrap my potatoes in foil.  My potatoes fall through the grate if I do not.  (I have to dice them out, add Bell peppers, onions, a little garlic and butter.  The grand kids do not like their potatoes baked.  I really think it is the moms and dads and they convinced the kids to say they only wanted diced potatoes.(LOL)  I have been doing well with this forum.  Especialy with the new ideas.  Thanks for all the help.


----------



## stovebolt

We like smoked potatoes very much. I had no luck trying to cook them in the smoker with a quality outcome, so microwave 

them until just done, then butter them and put them on the rack for about an hour of smoke (adjust to your taste) and they 

are yummie.     

Chuck


----------



## brett

MAN I'm gonna try those!


----------



## flash

sprky said:


> Interesting idea. I have only smoked peppers, onions, and taters.


 Bout it for me right there. Sometime corn.


----------



## fire in the hole

Pops.......thanks for the explaination of YAWYE. I wish the best for you and your family.

Now I have another question. I have been grilling for years and then about 5 years agon heard about smoking, and what a world that has opened up to me.

What I understand is grilling is hot and fast. Smoking is low and slow. I see here that several folks do veggies.........but for the life of me........I can't see low and slow on veggies

. IE: I do spuds, taters, potatoes on my grill. They are indirect heat.......but hotter'n a pistol grill temp, like 400d. Simular way of doing other veggies like brocolli, colflower, bell peppers............and even a peach. Anyway......I don't think I am smoking, I'm grilling.

Please clue me in if I'm wrong.


----------



## pops6927

I am primarily cold smoking the veggies then they can use them in the dishes they desire via the AMNPS, here's some pics!








AMNPS just a startin'... combination of corn cob and hickory pellets!







They picked out mixed vegetables from the produce dep't all in a couple packages; spread out on wire racks on trays.  Top tray is whole asparagus and sliced portabella mushrooms.







Trimmed ears of corn and fingerling potatoes!

Geive 'em 4 hours, they should have a good smoky flavor!


----------



## pops6927

I just let them smoke until the AMNPS ended and took them out this morning and bagged them up to mellow the flavors together - wow!  Great smoky flavors!  Left the stockinettes on to add the smoke into the ziplocs.


----------



## pops6927

Ok, folks, AGAIN this proves why you MUST order an AMNPS for your smoker!  If I'd built a frame for the trays, I could have smoked these in a cardboard box - you don't even need a smoker to get great smoky flavor!  ZERO heat generated, 110% great smoky flavor!  One more great use of the AMNPS!


----------



## tjohnson

WOW!

Another Smoking Adventure By Pops!!!

Todd


----------



## pops6927

Thank you, Todd!  You make this all possible!

I will recommend to the people I did this for to cook them with light steam to just knock off the crispy if they want them heated; otherwise most all are delicious right out of the fridge with dip or sauce!


----------



## sqwib

I have smoked apples, onions and Jalapenos for various recipes.


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Tubors , tubors smoke well


----------



## realtorterry

I've done some onions. Kinda like whole garlic, just slice off the top & let it open like a blossom. Then I put butter, salt & pepper & its fantastic. Also done some cabbage where I cored out the center & put sausage in the middle & layer with some bacon on the outside.


----------



## roller

I do not smoke vegetables.....


----------



## dewetha

i have smoked a potato once. it smelled like it was smoked. I didn't really taste any smoke but it still was a good potato. the aroma was very robust while sitting on the plate. made the whole meal smell better :)


----------



## captmoby

Cauliflower:

One head Cauliflower

2C Miracle Whip

2T Mustard

Cayenne or hot sauce to taste

2C shredded cheddar

Lightly Core the cauliflower leaving the whole head intact and boil it whole until just tender.

Mix the mayo, mustard, and cayenne

Spread the mayo mix pressing some under the head and the rest over the head like you were icing a cake.

Mound the cheese on top

Place in smoker or oven until the cheese is melted down over the head

Slice like you would a pie

This looks as good as it tastes.


----------



## kboss714

Really interesting all these posts will try sometime


----------



## brekar

I regularly smoke potatoes, cabbage, corn on the cob, squash, and onions. My families favorite is by far the smoked onions and corn on the cob. I have a buddy that regularly smokes hops that he grows before making beer (Not a veggie I know but still).


----------



## muralboy

I've done red potatoes, roasted cauliflower and broccoli, prosciutto wrapped asparagus and blue cheese stuffed olives. Not exactly all vegetarian but certainly vegetables

 













image.jpg



__ muralboy
__ Aug 8, 2015


















image.jpg



__ muralboy
__ Aug 8, 2015


















image.jpg



__ muralboy
__ Aug 8, 2015


----------



## cael

fire in the hole said:


> Pops.......thanks for the explaination of YAWYE. I wish the best for you and your family.
> 
> Now I have another question. I have been grilling for years and then about 5 years agon heard about smoking, and what a world that has opened up to me.
> 
> What I understand is grilling is hot and fast. Smoking is low and slow. I see here that several folks do veggies.........but for the life of me........I can't see low and slow on veggies
> 
> . IE: I do spuds, taters, potatoes on my grill. They are indirect heat.......but hotter'n a pistol grill temp, like 400d. Simular way of doing other veggies like brocolli, colflower, bell peppers............and even a peach. Anyway......I don't think I am smoking, I'm grilling.
> 
> Please clue me in if I'm wrong.


I smoke veggies for only 2 reasons.

1.   I've already got meat going and I just want a way to do the veggies at the same time.    For that its usually potatoes, onions, or peppers.   But I would totally try the whole cabbage head sometime just to see.

2.   I will smoke big trays of cut up onions and peppers for adding to regular soups and stews where you might like an extra pop of flavor.   

So the low and slow isn't the point to either of the above.   Its the handiness of not having to do another cooking method, or yes having to do them low and slow just to get smoke on them for other recipes.   The point isn't too cook them slow for tenderness, just cause you have to get enough smoke.


----------



## GovernorThompson

Ok, I smoke purple cabbage and everyone loves it. I did it for my vegan friends so I altered the recipe a bit but I'll clarify. 

Cut out a cone from the core of the cabbage (a circular 45 degree angle around the core to cut it out). Melt some butter (Coconut oil if vegan) and baste the outside of the cabbage. Sit the cabbage, cut-core side up, on foil and wrap the bottom half of the cabbage. Make a bit of a foil base to prevent the cabbage from falling apart and rolling away (important). Now, in the core you cut out, sprinkle your favorite rub, then put a dallop of butter/coconut oil, more rub, more butter, and so on. I find about three dabs of butter works well here. Then place in your smoker for 2-3 hours at 225-250 with a mild wood (I do 2.5 hour at 250 usually). This will create nice moist flavorful cabbage that everyone will love. You can substitute butter with any type of fat or oil you like. I've only had issues with avocado oil (did not compliment the cabbage).


----------



## ab canuck

I know it is an old post, But this summer we have been smoking veggies as well. I put some in a roaster pan onions broccoli, cauliflower, asparagus and carrots,  did beets in a separate pan before all together. SPG. My favorite was sliced zucchini right on the grill of the smoker with fresh cracked coarse pepper and salt. mmmm mmmm


----------



## stubster

zucchini cut in half lengthwise, shave the round bottom flat. Spoon out the seeds in the centered. Brush with olive oil,add Jeff's original rub. Its great with hot sausage but your veg  friends might die from that! Add some cheese and smoke away!


----------



## pops6927

Portabella mushrooms, broccoli, sugar snap peas, baby carrots, sliced and whole mushrooms, all cold-smoked for several hours, then chilled in ziplocs overnight, and served with ranch dressing.


----------



## deanriowa

Something I might try is sauerkraut,  Steven Raichlen says to smoke in pan for 30 minutes.

https://barbecuebible.com/recipe/double-brat-poboys-with-smoked-sauerkraut/


----------



## cooker613

I like to toss eggplants into the fire to char the skin and then turn them into baba ganoush or hatzillim. I also char (burn) peppers the same way. After chairing, toss in a paper bag for about 10 min and the skin comes right off, slice into strips, add chopped garlic, olive oil and vinegar, S&P, and there you are. Great as a salad or with grilled Italian sausage for sausage and peppers sandwiches.


----------



## zzrguy

I've done a huge blooming onions with butter to be cut up and put on steak and I did  a couple Portabella mushroom too.


----------

